# Apprentices on the SS Stonegate 1949-53



## JohnCampbell (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,
I'm keen to catch up with some old shipmates who were on aboard the SS Stonegate serving as apprentices between 1949 to 1953. 
I'd be happy to hear from you. 
All best, 
John Campbell


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

JohnCampbell said:


> Hello,
> I'm keen to catch up with some old shipmates who were on aboard the SS Stonegate serving as apprentices between 1949 to 1953.
> I'd be happy to hear from you.
> All best,
> John Campbell


Just think,you were in the same accomodation that my father used when he was serving his time with TS from 1942 onwards when it was the Empire Summer/Stonegate


----------



## Ken Rogers-Davis (Aug 29, 2012)

Ken Rogers-Davis said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Remember me, we sailed together on the Stonegate, where I finnished my Time having come from the Eskdalegate, Liketo speak with you again, if you have Skype on your computor , you can get me on knmrd24


----------

